# Who say's you can't clone during flowering? (w/pics)



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 9, 2008)

I've just made this thread purely because I get F'd off at people saying it's _not possible_ to take clones from a flowering plant, it may be _improbable_ for some, but it's not impossible by any stretch of the imagination.

These clones were taking from a plant that was 4 and a half weeks into flowering (out of a total flowering time of 8 weeks). It did take them almost 4 weeks to start actively growing again and produce the new shoots, but like I said, it's just to prove that it _*is possible*_ to clone a flowering plant.

I did these clones purely because someone in a thread a month or two back said you can't do it, so naturally, I had to do it 

Cheers everyone!


----------



## bigblue (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you ma'am


----------



## DryGrain (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool. I've got 8 clones I just took from some ladies about 2-3 weeks into flower. You say it will take about 4 weeks for new growth?


----------



## daydrops (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome work. would you mind providing any quick tips on your method?

thanks.


----------



## DOVESPRINGSGROWER (Sep 9, 2008)

nice mayn i will now be taking clones i never did cuz the hype of you cnt take clone during flowering


----------



## caddyluck (Sep 9, 2008)

nice, 4 weeks that's dedication! well done


----------



## ontariogrower (Sep 9, 2008)

I've takin clones right at harvest man I thought this was common knowledge most of the time it does take along long time its just cause the plant has to revert back to veging oh by the way teh lower on the plant the faster they revert back to vegging


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2008)

4 weeks thats perfect for the person using hps lite 
and a forecent set up glad i found this . im going to do it to my mr.nice g13 hashplants.4 weeks kind of gives it time for the big one to fini.before bringing it in.thanks.


----------



## PurpleHazeJohnny (Sep 10, 2008)

I should try that...


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 11, 2008)

> Cool. I've got 8 clones I just took from some ladies about 2-3 weeks into flower. You say it will take about 4 weeks for new growth?


Took mine about 4 weeks. May take more or less time. But I find the clones are a lot more hardy than the clones taken from vegging plants, i.e they don't seem to wilt or rot off as easily, but tis a much longer wait till you get that growing action! haha.



> awesome work. would you mind providing any quick tips on your method?
> 
> thanks.


The same as I did it here: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/102940-greenx-how-tos-how-clone.html except taken from a side shoot of a flowering plant instead of the top of a vegging plant 



> I've takin clones right at harvest man I thought this was common knowledge most of the time it does take along long time its just cause the plant has to revert back to veging oh by the way teh lower on the plant the faster they revert back to vegging


Trust me, it's not common knowledge by any means. I've never done it right at harvest but then if you look at my plants, there's not a lot of cloning material to take em from by harvest haha, e.g:










Might have been able to get a clone or 10 off that second plant if I really wanted to. I usually remove the bottom 1/4 - 1/3 of growth on my plants anyway, and as mentioned by *ontariogrower* earlier, the lower on the plant the clone is taken from, the quicker it will grow because that's the last part of the plant to develop and mature when flowering so it's got the lesser amount of hormones to revert back to vegetative hormones.

Just to be clear, it _is_ easier to clone during veg, but it can be done during flowering for whatever reason you need to. If that's the case, also look into revegging, also known as; rejuvenation, regeneration, reveg and some other names  hahaha

Cheers all!


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a N.L. that I couldn't seem to get clones off of during veg, Two weeks into Flowering I took 3 more and they all rooted!!

The little ones are five weeks old since I cut them, the one on the left (Flowering) is the mother, I have had that baby since February, I had her in hydro then outside for part of the summer..I tried to get cuts off her a few times during veg and they wouldn't root..Flowered her and took those cuts and they rooted? Crazy, I thought but I am very pleased as she was my last one of that strain..

? how long into flowering do you think you can still take cuts? Because I have another female that I have no seeds from and couldn't get any clones off of, Shes five weeks flowering, think I could get a cut to root now?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 12, 2008)

Any time's a good time to at least _try_ to take cuts haha.
Some fella said earlier, he's taken cuts right at harvest that have rooted.

I say give it a try and let us know what happens!


----------



## 0849 (Sep 14, 2008)

dude yeah you totally can, jorge cervantes even goes over that in the indoor bible nice work and don't let the man get you down


----------



## bobman (Sep 20, 2008)

why would want too. yea its easy but they are going to fucked up for a while and u r going to see some weird growth.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 21, 2008)

> why would want too.


Because when people tell me it _can't_ be done, it's like a personal challenge to prove them wrong! haha.


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 21, 2008)

Green, I've got a question. I've got all my outdoor girls flowering right now, one's about six weeks into it, the rest only showed sex about a month ago. I took a batch of clones off all as soon as they showed sex, and lost a few over the weeks, and one "female" trannied out on me so I had to kill all the clones of that strain. So, I took some new clones before I went out of town last week.. err, week before this last week. I lost all but one, and one of the ones I'm most interested in preserving is having some rot issues at the bud site. I've propped open the cover and just been more diligent about misting, but I was wondering whether or not you've ever had issues with the bud tissue going bad and killing the clone. And, if so, what do you do to combat the problem.

Because I only have a couple of other clones that are rooted of this one strain I'd kind of like to take a couple from her lower branches, but do worry about their bud sites rotting. 

I rooted my first batch in soil, second batch was done in peat pots in a proper seed tray (not scavenged food containers with no holes punched in them, and cut up toilet paper rolls to make tiny paper pots), and I'm sure that batch would have taken had I not gone out of town (Dave wasn't kidding when he said he as a brown thumb).

Thanks.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 21, 2008)

If the clones have leaves on them then you can do your best to cut out the bud to stop it rotting, I've never had problems with this but that would be my guess at a solution, I don't mist cuttings taken in flower so that may also help, and although I haven't done any extensive testing, in my experience clones from flowering plants can be kept at a lower rH than vegging clones, but that could be wrong, like I said, I haven't tested it.

The plants I showed earlier are actually very difficult to clone in veg state but seemed to be a lot more hardy and resistant to problems when the clones were taken in flower, very strange.

I'd say to avoid rot in the clones simply don't mist them, give them plenty of fresh air at least once a day (do _not_ put a fan on them though!), and if you still have problems then try cutting out some of the bud if possible.

I'm really tired so if that's not answering what you asked then let me know and I'll try answer you tomorrow haha.

Cheers mate.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2008)

Just to share my flowering clone picture...

14 days from one pic to the other... 2 weeks into flowering...







Cheers...
Gypsy...


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2008)

This is definitely true. I've cloned plants three weeks into flower myself. In fact, that was my first ever attempt at cloning and I got 7 of 8 to root. It also didn't take that much longer, 18 days instead of the usual 10-14. Now, whenever I grow from seed I don't bother cloning every plant in veg then switching the mother to flower to see which clones are males and must be destroyed. I switch the mothers to flower, wait a week for them to preflower, THEN take my clones.


----------



## old yeller (Sep 22, 2008)

I've done this successfully for the last 2 grows. It did take a month to root the baby flowers so it's easy to lose some of them to root rot, but they developed lots of side branches & turned into some beautiful micro bushes. Expect some goofy lookin' growth growth at the beginning, but be patient & you'll get some great plants.


----------



## smppro (Sep 22, 2008)

I thought taking clones 2 weeks into flowering was the best time


----------



## cee (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks bud...I just posted about that because i only have one plant just starting to flower (1 week)so I'm going to clone it ASAP to try it out.


----------



## BudHunter (Sep 22, 2008)

is this supposed to be advanced cultivation?


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 22, 2008)

GreenphoeniX said:


> If the clones have leaves on them then you can do your best to cut out the bud to stop it rotting, I've never had problems with this but that would be my guess at a solution, I don't mist cuttings taken in flower so that may also help, and although I haven't done any extensive testing, in my experience clones from flowering plants can be kept at a lower rH than vegging clones, but that could be wrong, like I said, I haven't tested it.
> 
> The plants I showed earlier are actually very difficult to clone in veg state but seemed to be a lot more hardy and resistant to problems when the clones were taken in flower, very strange.


Yes, that is pretty strange, but stranger things have been known, yeah?


> I'd say to avoid rot in the clones simply don't mist them, give them plenty of fresh air at least once a day (do _not_ put a fan on them though!), and if you still have problems then try cutting out some of the bud if possible.
> 
> I'm really tired so if that's not answering what you asked then let me know and I'll try answer you tomorrow haha.
> 
> Cheers mate.


That's answering my question pretty well, thank you very much! 

My next problem is fitting over a dozen 3 gallon pots under a shop light.  (Don't worry, I know I'll have no success doing that for long.) I am also going to go ahead and try to re-veg some of my plants, I just haven't decided which ones and need to learn more about how to properly harvest so I can re-veg. Harvest for re-vegging would have to be different, right? What I don't know is if you just take the bud stalks, or trim the buds more closely than that then trim.

I will make note, if you're able to get cuttings of our Mary to root without any hormone, then allow me to inform you that you have a gift many don't. Because I've tried, many times, without hormone, and it hasn't worked yet.

Thanks everyone who's offered up their experiences, too. And.. ok, sorry, to whomever posted that pic of the flowering clone two weeks after being taken, RIGHT ON! Now, that's some serious root growth.


----------



## mared juwan (Sep 22, 2008)

Seamaiden, hopefully this will help you. It is not a reveg, but it shows how a flowering plant begins regrowing. The very small leaves that were part of the bud begin growing again. You would probably have to leave some of the smaller buds on the plant completely intact in order for them to start regrowing. I've never done a reveg myself but it seems if I had taken the bud off of this clone, it wouldn't have started growing again. Notice how the leaves turn a bright lime green when they begin growing in the second pic.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2008)

Seamaiden said:


> ...whomever posted that pic of the flowering clone two weeks after being taken, RIGHT ON! Now, that's some serious root growth.


Thanks...!!!

Lucky I guess...

No hormones either... I scraped some of the outer layer on the bottom of the stem and stuck it on a piece of foam over some bubbles...

Gypsy...


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3 (Sep 22, 2008)

im fuckin impressed man - they just look so frosty n nice, lol. Wonder how their gonna turn out once they grow out...like, is that top still gonna stay frosty before flowering again, or will it just revert back to veg all together?? im a 1st time grower, and took my first clones off my plants last week. Unfortunately, i dont have a veg chamber seperate from my flowering plants, and i have to have my clones chillin in 12/12 for a couple more weeks until i can pick up a smaller light setup/more compact, but more power too - and i was wondering, even though my clones are still in 12/12, will they still take root n grow?? im using schultz rooting hormone for the clones, its been a little over a week, and still no roots....


----------



## Drogrowno (Sep 26, 2008)

what if i waited just till it showed sex in the flow and then cloned?


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Sep 27, 2008)

> im fuckin impressed man - they just look so frosty n nice, lol. Wonder how their gonna turn out once they grow out...like, is that top still gonna stay frosty before flowering again, or will it just revert back to veg all together?


They go back to veg altogether. The THC remaining eventually 'dries' off and it becomes degraded to the point where it's useless anyway, but when you flower the clones the bud will be just the same as flowering a clone taken in veg.



> what if i waited just till it showed sex in the flow and then cloned?


You can do that. I prefer to wait for plants to pre-flower in veg so I know sex before flowering but that can take a long time, which I know many of us growers don't have.


----------



## Seamaiden (Sep 28, 2008)

Well, I'm going to take a chance to try this again. My Papaya, The Lone Papaya, who is The Lone Papaya because it's the only one that fully germinated and sprouted of 15 seeds, has only given me two clones that are viable. Every other clone has died, including one transplanted Friday that appeared to be doing well.

I'm also sampling all my girls over the next few days, for two reasons. 
1) I'm dry.
2) I need to figure out who I want to make a mom.


----------



## jrow (Oct 8, 2008)

Im curious, what happens to the plant you take a clone from? Does it continue to grow no problems? Does it decrease the yield significantly? I have one plant and don't want to screw it up by trying to take a clone from it. Its about 1.3 feet tall and into it's 2nd week of flowering. The strain is KishXBurmese. I am afraid I flowered to early and won't get very much so I want to clone and get some more out of this plant. What does everyone think?


----------



## GREENBUD (Oct 8, 2008)

you can take clones during flowering. I have done it and the baby girls were fine. I only took 2 off because my other clone from vegie died and I needed to save the romulan strain. From the 2 I took made them mothers, gave one away and passed around lots of clones free. The people that grew them out had some very good meds.


----------



## xxnosh0xx (Oct 8, 2008)

What medium are you using rockwool or something ?


----------



## Seamaiden (Oct 8, 2008)

jrow said:


> Im curious, what happens to the plant you take a clone from? Does it continue to grow no problems? Does it decrease the yield significantly? I have one plant and don't want to screw it up by trying to take a clone from it. Its about 1.3 feet tall and into it's 2nd week of flowering. The strain is KishXBurmese. I am afraid I flowered to early and won't get very much so I want to clone and get some more out of this plant. What does everyone think?


It can cut into yield, how much depends on how many cuttings you take and from where. I like to take it from the bottom, m'self, because the buds are usually smaller and less developed, which has made encouraging roots easier. That's for me.


xxnosh0xx said:


> What medium are you using rockwool or something ?


Had to fix your tags for you. I have used two different methods. 

One was my "can't-get-into-town-ain't-got-no-scratch-ghetto-method", using toilet paper rolls cut in half and filled with soil and placed into a plastic food container to hold them up. That, along with seaweed extract and rooting hormone (Green Light, if I recollect) actually worked.

Then I did peat pots set in soil in a plastic food container (found a stash of peat pots), and that worked. 

Then I did peat pots in a proper seedling tray that has a dome, and _that_ worked. But in there, probably because it was later in flowering, but also because I took a week's trip to L.A., I lost a lot of clones to bud sites rotting and others dried out. Clearly, my instructions were not explicit enough, not to mention my husband's brown thumb.

Other people do it in water, setting up something like a mini-hydro system or mini-DWC. Others still use straight perlite. Pick a medium that will hold the water and not promote rot, allows roots to grow, and there's probably someone out there who's done it. Sand, I'm betting, would work great (and I mixed a lot of sand with the soil because I was out of vermiculite). 

One thing I haven't been able to get around is getting cuttings to root with_out_ using some sort of rooting agent, hormone, or promoter. I have never been able to get a cutting to take on their own.


----------



## Mattplusness (Oct 8, 2008)

question, since lighting change can stress a plant into being hermie, wouldn't changing the lighting from flower to veg cause them to go hermie? It's practically the same circumstances, just at a more vulnerable stage.
i'd like to see what happens with the clones you have made


----------



## timmmy2021 (Oct 8, 2008)

2 of my clones rooted in a week and they were both off a flowering plant that was 2 weeks into flowering!!!! ya !!!!!!


----------



## drifter1978 (Oct 8, 2008)

you can take a clone from flowering plant it will depend on your enviroment to how long it will take to root,but it will take longer to change back to the vege cycle and may look abit funny for a week or so.done it many a time.


----------



## diggitydank420 (Oct 8, 2008)

I've done this myself with 100% success rate in my bubbler.

I think the myth was perpetuated because it just isn't the best way to clone. But I do it anyway. I lollipop my plants, so instead of tossing those nodes, I just drop them in the bubbler. They don't get big, but they still produce.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 8, 2008)

*I want invest in one of those awesome cloning units.Im running out of room,thinking of building another house with a hidden room and the lead sheets or whatever the shit is that blocks flir.Materials are cheap right now,ive got two lots that are beggin for a killer hasienda*


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 8, 2008)

> question, since lighting change can stress a plant into being hermie, wouldn't changing the lighting from flower to veg cause them to go hermie? It's practically the same circumstances, just at a more vulnerable stage.
> i'd like to see what happens with the clones you have made


They don't hermie. It's no different to reveging (regenerating) ... Random changes in the photoperiod during flowering can cause hermies, but changing straight from flower to veg photoperiod doesn't cause hermies, and if it somehow does in your plants, get a new phenotype coz the one you have is weak and shit  haha. Or just has weak wrists ;D (as in it's 'sensitive')

Cheers.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Oct 8, 2008)

> question, since lighting change can stress a plant into being hermie, wouldn't changing the lighting from flower to veg cause them to go hermie? It's practically the same circumstances, just at a more vulnerable stage.
> i'd like to see what happens with the clones you have made


They don't hermie. It's no different to reveging (regenerating) ... Random changes in the photoperiod during flowering can cause hermies, but changing straight from flower to veg photoperiod doesn't cause hermies, and if it somehow does in your plants, get a new phenotype coz the one you have is weak and shit  haha. Or just has weak wrists ;D (as in it's 'sensitive')

Cheers.


----------



## Mattplusness (Oct 9, 2008)

oh alright i guess that's where i made the false assumption, it's not breaking a dark period but rather changing light periods. gotcha


----------



## Chadwicksuperbud (Oct 9, 2008)

fucking nice..i got a super bud plant going its about 5 weeks...was their anything different you had to do on the clone?


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 9, 2008)

*





Check youre facts man
,A mutiple stress feminized hermie is caused by stress.The most gentle means of doing this is by using the light cycles.....*


GreenphoeniX said:


> They don't hermie. It's no different to reveging (regenerating) ... Random changes in the photoperiod during flowering can cause hermies, but changing straight from flower to veg photoperiod doesn't cause hermies, and if it somehow does in your plants, get a new phenotype coz the one you have is weak and shit  haha. Or just has weak wrists ;D (as in it's 'sensitive')
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## GrammarPolice (Oct 9, 2008)

Whats up guys..new to the forum here.
Thought this thread was interesting b/c I took 2 clones from my mother Jack Herer about 3 weeks in to flowering.
Only took 4 days to root..then about 2 weeks for new growth.

I love this strain..seems very strong so far.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Oct 9, 2008)

*it must be a badass strain,its been around for awhile real staying power like skunk1*


----------



## oh really??? (Jan 13, 2010)

thanks i'll try this and post the results


----------



## lostfedexman (Jan 13, 2010)

Glad I found this. Just took a cutting off a 3 week flowering plant. Hope it works!


----------



## smppro (Jan 13, 2010)

This thread completely skipped 2009


----------



## MRLD (Jan 13, 2010)

ha your right....that clone looks nice by the way....


----------



## mared juwan (Jan 17, 2010)

smppro said:


> This thread completely skipped 2009


LOL I'm actually still subscribed to this thread from 2008. You might want to put a humidity dome over that clone just to have maximum chance for success. Use an empty 2 liter soda bottle - cut off one end and place the bottle over the clone. Lift the dome/bottle every couple days and spray the clone with plain water. It should work just fine as long as you keep the clone in a humid environment.


----------



## Drr (Jan 30, 2010)

its hella possible.. and the ones I took from flower fucking took off.. sprouting out everywhere.. insane growth.. I went into 18/6 lighting and not 24/0.. since my veg side runs 18/6 I didn't care to change it.. and the grew those weird leaves also.. the spiral ones.. totally normal... then they rocked some single and 3 bladed leaves.. and I'm hoping they come out of that and back into a regular leaves.. although it would be a nice stealth plant for outdoors if it stays that way..

I took mine about 3-4 weeks in also..


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jan 30, 2010)

> This thread completely skipped 2009


Indeed... But the information remains accurate


----------



## oh really??? (Jan 31, 2010)

all worked well in fact they rooted sooner than my others. 100% clone ratio. 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## GreenphoeniX (Jan 31, 2010)

> all worked well in fact they rooted sooner than my others. 100% clone ratio. 3 weeks into flower.


Yea I found clones taken in early flower had a higher success rate than clones taken in veg. However I find they took longer. Depends on strain I suppose.


----------



## smppro (Jan 31, 2010)

GreenphoeniX said:


> Indeed... But the information remains accurate


Nice the OP is still around


----------



## clift709 (Jan 31, 2010)

smppro said:


> Nice the OP is still around


I'm rooting 6 clones right now that were flowering for 4 weeks and 2 weeks(two strains). Neither has rooted yet and it's been 3 weeks... should alll start soon. I have two in water to monitor the root situation on each strain.


----------

